# Landmark 8/26



## Aweb29 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here. I don't know if this is the right place to post this but I have aLandmark 8/26 snow blower I was given by a co-worker 5 or 6 years ago now. It worked great up until last year towards the end of winter when it threw a rod and cracked the crankcase. Anywho I have another HM80 to swap in so I also decided to get new belts for it and upon closer inspection I noticed the bushings on the axle were whooped.The problem is when I go to MTD's Website I cant find my Model number so I was wondering if anyone on here has the same model or can point me in the right direction as to where to source parts and such. Here are some pictures of the blower
















It has a Peerless 700 6 forward 1 reverse Transmission which I cant find in any model I looked at on any website. Any help would be greatly appreciated
Cheers 
Adam


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
I can't really offer much help with your issues, except that I know Peerless was a the transmission for older Skag lawnmowers. Perhaps if you broaden your search to lawnmowers then maybe you can find something of value.

Other than that, someone else will chime in and hopefully steer you in the rise direction


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It will take quite a bit of looking, but if you can get some measurements off your old ones maybe have a look through some of these and see if anything matches up with what yours should be.

Bearings, Bushings and Repair Kits. | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. There is a forum member who recently restored a Landmark blower and he could possibly help you with a parts search. Maybe send him a private message (PM) for help.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/21113-my-landmark-restoration-project.html


----------

